# DALIAN | Projects & Construction‎



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

wooooow I am just amazed with those projects. I didn't even know this city exist.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Some models


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wanda East Port Project.
Six Star Hotel:
Tower 1: 49 floors, 220m
Tower 2: 38 floors, 175m+

Residential Towers:
Tower 3: 57 floors, 197.8m
Tower 4: 56 floors, 194.7m
Tower 5: 55 floors, 191.5m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Dalian International Shipping Tower, 192m


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

I like design of Dalian skyscrapers. Lookin great


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Dalian Shengyi Century. 185m, 2x100m+.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Dalian Freedom Plaza, 160m, 33 floors.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Dalian Times Square, 163m, 47 floors; 120m, 35 floors.



























September 27 by chenxiaohai.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Some news from http://dlskyscrapers.5d6d.com

Dalian Jinzuo Tower set to be transformed into Dalian Diamond Tower. Absolutely amazing project, wow!

Jinzuo Tower nowadays. Stopped construction in 2000, has remained like that for 9 years. Interiors aren't finished. 









Transformation project, 1 of the proposals.

Dalian Diamond Tower

210K sqm mixed use high rise refurbishment of former Golden Tower in Dalian, China

invited ideas competition 2008

The existing tower in the centre of Dalian has major design flaws and stands empty for many years. The competition was initiated to explore its adaptation and possible integration into the new World Trade Centre tower next to it.

Our proposal wraps a new skin around the existing floor plates which become partially extended to form a new morphology in balance with the context. The expanded internal volume will assist in a more functional distribution of the various programmes.

The extended floor plates are carved by a tesselated mesh of air shafts for energy-efficient climatisation and social connectivity.

The design strikes the balance between a striking visual appearance and identity on the one hand- and a subtle clean and receptive quality on the other.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More renders of Coastal International Center. 211m, 175mx3. Posted by dlclxy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Dalian Insurance Building. Posted by chenxiaohay and syaraku. Unknown facts.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More proposals for Wanda Center.
1.



























2.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More renders of Dalian Global Financial Center, aka Cathay Building. 218m.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Petrochina Tower


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

New Marriott Plaza. 200m+. Developed by Hines Group. Posted by chenxiaohai.










It is located in #4, New Ocean Front Area, Dalian Development Area, which is 30 km from Dalian main city, 25 km from Zhoushuizi Airport, 10 minutes drive from Intel FAB 68 factory and 20 km from Golden Pebble Beach. The total GFA (above grade) is 290,000sqm, including Residential, Retail and 5-star Hotel.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Dalian Xingguang Bay Square


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Industry & Commerce Union Building


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Dalian Shipping Mansion


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Conrad Dalian
Scheduled to open in 2012, in Dalian, one of the China’s most affluent cities with a colourful past as an imperial port outpost established in the Qing Dynasty. The Conrad Dalian will feature 210 well appointed guest rooms, occupying the top floors of a 35-story tower. The tower will be located on a waterfront site in the Dalian Central Business District, featuring an international conference centre, art galleries, retail boutiques, theatre along with a cruise terminal and yacht club.

Guests will enjoy a Chinese specialty restaurant, lobby lounge and bar with skyline vistas, contemporary meeting and business facilities with the latest technology, and a health club, swimming pool and spa.


Fast Facts

210 guest rooms
Meeting Rooms
Business centre
Spa
Health Club

http://conradhotels1.hilton.com/en/ch/brand/newHotels.do


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Dalian Daily Towers, by Graft Architects.

Graft architects designed the ‘Dalian Daily’ residential and commercial towers located in Dalian, China. The residential towers focus on vertical volumes. Each of the towers are composed of multiple vertical panes, which break off at the peaks like glass shards. These sharp edged and twisted tower peaks will provide ever changing light and reflection sensations by the movement of the sun.

http://www.archicentral.com


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

NBBJ’s competition entry presents a new vein of thinking for sporting venues 

Enteringinto an international competition for the design of the new Shidestadium in Dalian, China, NBBJ has pulled out the stops to make itsdesign stand out, creating a new concept to bring sports back tonature.
The original masterplanned site for the new stadium was set beside theocean with the mountains to the rear. NBBJ’s design utilized thelocation to develop what they say is a ‘dramatically improved fanexperience as well as greater ease of operations’. The masterplan hassince changed, the competition halted while a new site in Dalian isbeing sourced, hopefully for NBBJ, with a similar backdrop to ensuretheir design is still relevant.
The architects have used an ‘organic architecture’ to challenge thetypical stadium typology of a dramatic skin which shields the publicfrom the activities within. Instead an open-ended ‘garden’ designwelcomes external interaction, creates public space and invitesvisitors to breath in the surrounding nature. The short sides of thestadium drop down to public plazas encouraging inclusivity and takingadvantage of the ocean and mountain views. Subtleties in the elevationsprevent the access of the main stadium from these north and southplazas instead limiting access to three portholes through the east andwest walls. The long sides of the stadium fold up from the landscape asplanted walls featuring a variety of indigenous plants at a density of10 to 20 plants per square metre. These walls contain all primaryfacilities including VIP suites, toilets and concessions stands, themechanical spaces, and the ticket booths. They also provide thesupporting structure for the innovative roof design.
While many stadiums remain open to the elements, NBBJ’s design for theDalian stadium roof provides a unique form of shelter with a flexiblesystem of cables and fabric which will flutter above the fans. “Thefact that the roof is a collection of panels, each with its ownorientation, will help to break up the wind off of the waterfront,”said a spokesperson for NBBJ. “Rather than a distraction, the shiftingsound reflections from the different roof panels will amplify the crowdenergy of the match, enhancing the Shide’s home field advantage.”
Within the stadium view optimisation is generated by increasingcapacity along the preferred long sides. Seats near mid-field are alsopredominantly designed to hold clear views, ‘exceptional quality for astadium of this size’, according to the spokesperson. The stadium isdesigned to hold 40,000 spectators with the open ends providing spacefor temporary grandstands which would accommodate a further 15,000.
With sustainable measures at the spine of NBBJ’s design they hope their‘Garden Stadium’ will act as a unique integrated landmark for Dalian.All will depend on if the project competition meets its expectedrestart at the end of the year.


http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=12396


----------



## MasterGas (Jan 15, 2009)

WOOOOOW!!!!
This is an astonishing design and a remarkable new way to see things. To present a venue such as a sports stadium and convert it in a living Sculpture such as the stadiums for the Olympics in Beijing.
I hope I have a chance to see this amazing structure built one day!.
Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chery Automobile To Build CNY4.7B Factory In Dalian - Report *
1 October 2009

HONG KONG (Dow Jones)--Chinese auto maker Chery Automobile Co. will spend CNY4.7 billion on a new plant in Dalian, which will help the export-oriented carmaker ensure it also has the capacity to meet strong domestic demand, the South China Morning Post reported Friday, citing Chery spokesman Jin Yibo.

The report said the new plant will be the firm's first outside Anhui province. The company's initial investment will total CNY2 billion, and construction is expected to be completed by the end of 2011.

The report said the new facility will have an annual production capacity of 200,000 units. According to Chery's website, the Dalian plant will be a hub to synchronize production for both domestic and overseas markets.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Here is a map i fixed just quickly, based on our (in progress) Google Earth skyscraper maps. The aim is to get all 150m+ buildings into it, this is my best shot in Dalian. If you see wrong info, please inform me!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ONE DAY WHEN ALL THIS IS DONE iVE GOT TO VISIT.


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

The area under development around the old port facilities looks very interesting.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

excellent map!!! xD btw what kind of software you use to do this? it's extremely polished and HD.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

CoCoMilk said:


> excellent map!!! xD btw what kind of software you use to do this? it's extremely polished and HD.


Adobe Photoshop CS3. 

Thanks btw!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Never saw this proposal before. Ganghui Plaza.

location
Dalian

year
2008

lot size
8850㎡

total area
103000㎡

f.a.r.
12.0

no. of floors
55f























































http://www.jy-design.com.cn


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Service outsourcing industry robust in China, boosts employment*
Xinhua News Agency
11 January 2010

CHANGCHUN -- The global economic meltdown impacted many of the clients of BT Frontline, which provides outsourcing services for the IT systems of docks and logistics companies. But its General Manager, Lawrence Low, is still satisfied with the company's performance amid the financial crisis and confident about its future.

China's service outsourcing industry, mostly about software outsourcing, bounced back in the second half of the year from a hard time of three months caused by shrinking demand from the global market, according to Yu Hengzhuang, vice president of Dalian Software Park.

"We have gained access to high-end market and recently entered the Middle East market, which more than offset the impact of the global downturn," Low said.

"Our business not only survived, it grew and thrived," Low said with a smile, keeping the exact figures as business secret.

RAPIDLY DEVELOPING INDUSTRY

The software outsourcing park in Dalian, the industrial hub in China, attracted 63 new clients in 2009, bringing the overall number of businesses in the park to more than 400, and the park's total sales are expected to top 20 billion yuan, up 32.9% year on year.

The sales of Dalian's software outsourcing business grew from 200 million yuan (29.3 million U.S. dollars) to more than 30 billion yuan in the past 10 years. A total of 700 companies are in the industry, including 300 joint ventures and more than 40 Fortune 500 companies.

In the first ten months, the industry's sales in Dalian grew by 33% to 33.7 billion yuan and its export grew by 34% to 1.1 billion U.S. dollars.

While Dalian has become a world famous hub of software outsourcing after Thomas Fridman compared it with Bangalore in India, another less known industrial hub with equally fast pace in east China's Jiangsu Province, is taking shape.

The contract value of Jiangsu's software outsourcing industry reached 3.28 billion U.S. dollars in the first 10 months of the year, a growth of 174%. The province has 2,470 companies in the industry, with 290,000 employees, according to statistics from the provincial department of commerce.

The provincial capital Nanjing's software outsourcing industry had a contract value of 2.1 billion U.S. dollars in the first 11 months of the year, growing by 239%.

"The income of China's software industry, which software outsourcing takes a major part, has been growing by 38% annually and its revenue is expected to top 1 trillion yuan in 2010," said Hu Kunshan, vice chairman of China Software Industry Association.

China's software industry earned 757.3 billion yuan in 2008, and the figure is expected to reach 900 billion yuan in 2009.

BOOSTING EMPLOYMENT

The rapid development of outsourcing industry bears great significance in sustaining economic growth, restructuring economy, stabilizing export and boosting employment, said Chinese Vice Premier Wang Qishan during a visit to Dalian in November.

More than 60,000 people are working in the software outsourcing industry in Dalian.

China's outsourcing industry recruited 690,000 new employees, 460,000 of whom were college graduates, in the first 11 months of 2009, according to statistics released on a national conference on commerce.

China's Ministry of Human Resources and Social Security expects the outsourcing industry to create 1.2 million new jobs in five years, including 1 million jobs for college graduates.

At the end of Sept. 2009, 1.42 million people were working in 8,060 outsourcing companies in China, said Qian Fangli, deputy head of the foreign investment department of the Ministry of Commerce.

The software outsourcing companies in China have enough programmers but lack mature project managers and decision makers, who are on the top of the talent pyramid, said Yu Hengzhuang, vice president of Dalian Software Park.

The gap in talent pool limited the size of such companies to less than 300 people, which is a human resource threshold to carry out core projects with high added value. "That's why Chinese companies are now the lowest ring of the world software outsourcing chain," Yu added.


----------



## Topoliok (Apr 8, 2010)

Dalian! My favorite city in China! Very beautiful!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Langham Hotel
Tower 1: 299.5m, 74 floors
Tower 2: 200m+, 62 floors
Developer: Langham Hotels International
Architect: Unknown
Location: Dalian Dongguang Area, C04 plot. Close to Guangwan Guangchang/Gulf Plaza.
Source: http://www.gh.dl.gov.cn/website/read/ReadInfo.aspx?id=8553


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Software park takes model to other cities*
23 June 2010
China Daily - Hong Kong Edition

The Dalian Software Park (DLSP) is a core project in the city's efforts to outpace other destinations as a top choice for software outsourcing companies.

The transformation has been an enormous success since the late 1990s, boosting Dalian's revenues, improving its environment, transforming the city and setting the competitive landscape for industrial innovation.

Though gaining market share both countrywide and globally, today the DLSP faces a slew of new competitors such as Nanjing, Chengdu and Beijing - in addition to longstanding outsourcing giant Bangalore in India.

But many analysts believe Dalian has struck gold with its two-frontier strategy emphasizing both the Japan-led East Asia market and English-speaking countries.

The DLSP will further lift its quality of services to consolidate its position as China's leading high-tech park developer and become an even bigger office for global players, according to Gao Wei, DLSP president.

Despite the financial turmoil of the past two years, the park's business has continued to grow with international firms such as Genpact opening new office buildings and newcomers including CISCO, Softbank and Sompo Japan Insurance establishing operations.

The financial crisis has put pressure on multinationals to further cut costs by outsourcing part of their work, which generates more business opportunities for the park's tenants, said Gao.

The DLSP began moves to expand in 2003 when construction of its second phase began. Yida teamed with Hong Kong's leading property developer Shui On Group in 2007 for a 30-70 joint venture to develop part of the second phase of the Dalian Software Park.

Shui On will lead the planning, project management, quality assurance, sales and marketing while Yida Group is mainly be responsible for construction management.

With total floor space of about 3.54 million sq m, the 30 billion yuan Dalian Tiandi project is a sprawling integrated development with residences, software offices and commercial and retail property, along with educational and R&D facilities, outdoor recreation and other public amenities.

The project represents only a part of DLSP's 133 sq km second phase, with other projects including joint ventures with Singapore commercial developer Ascendas and domestic software giant Neusoft.

Apart from development in Dalian, Yida plans to replicate the business model in other regions by establishing joint ventures with a number of local governments. The group has now established park operation in Tianjin, Wuhan and Suzhou. Wuhan Optical Valley Software Park now has more than 110 enterprises and 12,000 workers.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China's Dalian Port to add 2 mil cu m crude storage capacity by 2011 *
11 August 2010
Platts Commodity News

China's Dalian Port plans to start operating 18 crude storage tanks, with a total capacity of 2 million cubic meters (12.58 million barrels), over September 2010-2011, the Dalian Port Co. Ltd., or PDA, said early this week in a statement on its Web site.

By September 2010, four crude storage tanks, with a total capacity of 600,000 cu m, will come into operation at the Dalian Port, which is in Northeast China's Liaoning Province, said the Hong Kong-listed company.

The company will also start construction of 10 crude storage tanks, with a total capacity of 1 million cu m, in second-half 2010. The 10 tanks are expected to come into operation in 2011, PDA said.

Meanwhile, four other crude tanks, with a total capacity of 400,000 cu m, were being constructed by Dalian North Oil Petroleum Logistics Co. Ltd. (North Petroleum) and expected to be put into operation by first-half 2011, said the statement.

North Petroleum is a joint-venture formed in April 2010, with PDA holding 20%, China Zhenhua Oil Co. Ltd. 54%, and Panjin Northern Asphalt Co. Ltd. 26%.

Currently the Dalian Port has 35 storage tanks capable of storing 3.5 million cu m of crude, and 39 tanks capable of storing 368,000 cu m of oil products, PDA's parent company Dalian Port Group said.

In the first-half of 2010, PDA handled 17.452 million mt of crude, up 35.3% from the 12.895 million mt handled in the same period last year. Of this total, 14.939 million mt was imported crude -- accounting for 14% of the country's total crude imports in H1 2010.

The company also handled 6.256 million mt of oil products and 619,000 mt of liquefied chemicals in the first six months of 2010, up 13.4% and 72.9%, respectively, from the same period of 2009, said PDA's statement.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Dalian port brings 300,000DTW crude oil wharf into operation *

BEIJING, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- Dalian Port Co. (2880.HK) has brought a 300,000DWT crude oil wharf into operation as its first 300,000DWT very large crude carrier (VLCC) completed crude oil loading work on Monday.

The crude oil wharf is jointly invested by Dalian port and China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC), the 

country's largest oil and gas producer. It is able to conduct crude oil loading cooperation with a maximum 450,000DWT VLCC.

According the Dalian Port, the crude oil wharf is designed with an annual handling capacity of 19 million metric 

tons of crude oil, the largest of this kind in China so far.

The wharf completed construction in December 2009, adding up the port's total crude oil handling capacity to 80 million metric tons.

CNPC is the parent company of the listed PetroChina (PTR.NYSE; 601857.SH; 0857.HK)


----------



## ddxv (Mar 18, 2010)

Another article quotes the price tag as 18b (I think RMB :lol



> *Dalian Eco-Tech Innovation City to start construction*
> 
> 
> ( english.runsky.com )
> ...


----------



## ddxv (Mar 18, 2010)

I really like this building, it's located right on Gangwan Square, close to the future CBD.

I counted 36 floors, the sign said 42. There appears to be no thread for this building.























This building is located right next to it, again no thread for it:


































And, not really development news, but of interest to development. Dalian has a real drainage problem when it rains, despite being on a bay. These pictures taken a couple days ago closer to Xinghai Square.






















And last we have this picture, which is of the very abandoned construction site that was going to be this building. Since I got here in January I do not think I have seen any amount of activity here. This is very centrally located between the Eton Towers and Zhongshan Square.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chemical plant to be relocated after dike breach in NE China city*









_Photo taken on Aug. 8, 2011 shows the breached dike which guards a chemical plant in Dalian City, northeast China's Liaoning Province. Workers driving forklifts rushed to repair the dike breached by powerful waves triggered by a tropical storm on Monday over fears of a toxic spill from a petrochemical plant located behind the dike. (Xinhua/Yan Ping)_

DALIAN, Aug. 10 (Xinhua) -- A chemical plant in northeast China's city of Dalian will be relocated after a dike near the plant was breached by high waves from a tropical storm last weekend, according to the city government.

The exact details of the relocation plan will be worked out after a comprehensive investigation and assessment is completed, Li Wancai, mayor of the city of Dalian, announced Tuesday night.

He didn't give a timetable for the relocation.

The breached dike has been repaired and no chemical leaks have been reported, Li said.x He added that the government will investigate the cause of the dike breach in response to public concerns about the integrity of the dike's construction.

The dike was breached by high waves on Monday, threatening to hit the Fujia chemical plant located just 50 meters behind the dike. Fears of a possible chemical spill prompted the relocation efforts.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Illegal golf courses slurp up scarce water*
Shanghai Daily
By Ni Tao | 2011-8-12 

GENERALLY speaking, "the grass is greener on the other side" expresses admiration, envy and self-deprecation. Yet many of China's farmers discover it's also a grotesque description of their life on land abutting verdant golf courses.

While many urbanites may wish to live near golf courses, for they are perceived to lend an aura of opulence to the properties and push up home prices, their presence is anathema to rural residents.

The Beijing News reported on Monday that some villagers in suburban Dalian, Liaoning Province, are suffering a severe shortage of tap water, with rationing twice a day. Many now have to rely on rainwater or bottled water.

The right to water is not a concern for their neighbor, a 330,000-square-meter golf course, whose sprinklers are spraying water almost non-stop to keep its turf emerald green.

By rough estimates, the 36-hole course consumes more than 3 million tons of water each year, equivalent to the annual consumption of 1 million households.

The contrast between the woes of parched villagers and the club's profligate water use has stoked public anger at the inequality in water allocation.

More appalling is the fact that another golf course in the area, which sources its water from a reservoir for drinking water and irrigation, has been discharging untreated sewage into the reservoir.

The sewage contains a high level of chemical fertilizer sand pesticides, which leak into a river, giving off a rank smell and making the water non-potable.

Golf, less a sport than a way of life, is highly prized by China's newly minted rich and enjoys the glamour of a gentleman's game.

Chinese interpretation of gentleman's game may differ from an Englishman's, which is about respect for rules and fair play, but whatever the differences in definition, there's nothing gentlemanly about the way some golf clubs operate in China.

They can afford to be smug since very little has been done to crack down on their wanton water overdraft and sewage discharge. The Beijing News reported that the Dalian water authorities pleaded ignorance when asked how the polluting golf club was allowed to extract groundwater wholesale and at what price it's charged.

While the immense greens of golf courses look inviting, they are well guarded and off limits to troublemakers and lesser beings.

When a CCTV camera crew recently tried to film a golf course under construction in Beijing, the official in charge threatened to smash their camera. A rare snub to the powerful state broadcaster but also a hint at the golfing industry's growing assertiveness.

As one of the most parched cities on the planet, Beijing would seem to be ill-suited to water-guzzling golf courses. Nevertheless, the city is home to some 60 courses, sheer lunacy that will lower the water table and exacerbate its aridness.

CCTV reported on Wednesday that Beijing golf courses require 40 million tons of groundwater yearly. Groundwater overuse on this scale is unsustainable and catastrophic. Nationwide, golf courses have been spreading like a monster sucking lakes and rivers dry and encroaching relentlessly on arable land.

It's public knowledge that some localities are hell-bent on building golf courses to lift their image and attract investment, regardless of the state decree in 2004 prohibiting future construction of greens.

The decree turned out to be just as effective as measures to curb exorbitant housing prices. The number of China's golf courses has grown exponentially from 170 in 2004 to 600 today. The only place golf hasn't conquered is the Tibet Autonomous Region.

Over the past two months there has been a heightened call in the media for restoration of illegally built golf courses to farmland. 

But since they are already a fait accompli, destroying them needs extra billions in funding and some backbone to deprive well-connected businessmen of their socializing venue, which I doubt some officials, themselves avid golfers, will exhibit.

Golf has become emblematic of public grievances over the disparities between haves and have-nots.

Officials' connivance at its unbridled expansion at the price of social justice and environmental protection suggests possible collaboration.

Has the thought of poor folks left thirsty by their fancy pastime ever crossed their minds, when they take up their expensive gear and tee off on weekends?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Dalian to build giant cold storage facility*
China Daily
2011-08-17

Dalian Zhangzidao Fishery Group, Tokyo-based Chuo Gyorui Co Ltd and Hohsui Corp will build the largest single cold storage facility for marine products in Northeast Asia, Dalian Zhangzidao reported on Aug 9.

With an investment of 180 million yuan, the new storage facility in Dalian will have a capacity of 500,000 tons and an annual throughput of 200,000 tons.

Dalian now has cold storage facilities with a capacity to hold about 300,000 tons, which can not handle the 600,000 tons of imported marine products now coming to the area. Located near Huanghai Sea and Bohai Sea, Dalian is a major fish producing area in Northeast Asia.

With the increase in China's marine products consumption, the storage quality and management standards of cold storage facilities must conform to international standards, the fishery group stated.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*A city of smokestacks, toxins and, for many, home*
Updated: 2011-09-02 07:58
By Wu Wencong (China Daily) 

The taxi is running on a two-lane road at 9 pm in Ganjingzi, the "poorest district in Dalian," the drivers said. On one side of the road stands the China National Petroleum Corp (CNPC) Dalian plant. Opposite the plant gate is the residential area for workers and their families.

It is so quiet, even peaceful, that to an outsider it seems as if the fire that broke out a few hours ago in a 5,000-cubic-meter oil tank did not happen at all.

That was the fifth major incident at the plant in 14 months. After all the fires, explosion and leakage, I am expecting a city filled with anger and dissatisfaction.

But the first resident I speak to, the taxi driver, didn't even know about that day's fire. And the first comment I get about it is, "It's really not a big deal," from a truck driver who lives close to the plant.

Some residents mention a peculiar smell at night every now and then, but they try to comfort me when I worry about their safety. "Take it easy! Nothing big is going to happen here."

'No big deal'

Driving along the road outside the plant about 10 the next morning, our taxi reaches a small bay called Crab Gulf. A few people are swimming in water that appears dark yellow near the shore. Dozens of meters inland stand a few oil tanks and smokestacks, and many more tall facilities owned by the plant.

A man who has just gotten out of the water tells me he comes here to swim five months a year. Mr. Hao is 48 years old. His wife works at the CNPC Dalian plant, as her parents did some 20 years ago.

He says he has seen more than 100 people swimming in the gulf at one time.

"The water is surely polluted, but it's close to us, and I won't drink it anyway," he says, drying himself with a towel. "Actually, the water is pretty clear in good weather, with the right wind direction, of course."

Having lived near the plant for 20 years, he talks about the hidden danger as if it doesn't matter. "It's just a couple of fires and no big deal. The PX (paraxylene) project in the open economic zone is the dangerous one, because of its toxicity."

He also says moving away is not an option. "It's not a matter of money. We are used to living here."

'You can't ask'

Dalian's Jinzhou open economic zone lies northeast of the CNPC plant. Along the 30-km coastline road that links the two large-scale petrochemical areas are all kinds of high-end communities, in tall buildings or villas, and even a golf course.

As our car passes the greenbelts and the paved path along the shore, I have an illusion that I am in another city. Smart villas and large industrial chimneys just don't go together.

At the end of the road is the Dagushan petrochemical industrial park, where the PX chemical plant and Dalian Xingang port oil depot are situated.

The scale of the depot is not public information, but from the road, more than 100 oil tanks are visible, with capacities of 50,000 or 100,000 cubic meters. The highest serial number I see on a tank is 403.

A few kilometers away is the PX chemical plant, which the local government demanded be closed about two weeks ago.

Seen from the plant gate, it is hard to tell whether production is stopped. Two coaches that carry employees to work are standing outside the fence, and workers in blue uniforms are walking inside the plant.

I ask the gatekeeper whether production has been halted. But all I get is, "I'm sorry, you can't ask that," and a steady, scanning gaze.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Rescuers are seen at a construction site where a cave-in occurred in Lushun, a district of Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 8, 2011. The cave-in took place at about 1:59 p.m., when several workers were constructing an underground parking lot here.By far, at least nine people have been confirmed dead in the accident. (Xinhua/Cai Yongjun)


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aedas designs new retail complex next to Dalian's Olympic Square*

The Olympia 66 retail development is located at Wusi Lu in the Xigang District, one of the most prominent commercial avenues in Dalian. It occupies a site of 63,400 sq m with a total gross floor area of 221,900 sq m. The site is adjacent to the Olympic Square, which is one of a sequence of squares located on the main avenue of Zhongshan Lu. To the east is People's Square the home of the municipal government, and to the west is Xinghai Square. 

The project brief calls for a response that is iconic in defining a city destination. The architects' vision was to create a contemporary statement with an oriental overtone. The concept references the twin carp, a typical symbol in Chinese New Year paintings, synonymous with wealth and abundance.

The interplay of two carps swimming inspired forms containing a dynamic loop circulation flowing through a continuous chain of retail and atrium activities and creating an exciting and diverse lifestyle experience.

The form enhances urban connectivity and integration through multiple entrances. Olympia 66 is totally permeable on the ground floor. Main entrances are prominently defined and open into generous event spaces, allowing a pause before joining the vortex of circulation. The sequenced nodes and spaces along the retail route provide opportunities to rest at a cafe or take in an exhibition. The sequence culminates with leisure and activities at the upper floors that lead to landscaped terraces. The terraces wrap around the building where users can either enjoy a coffee overlooking Olympic Square or walk up to the central roof garden.

The landscape is conceived as mounds and pools reflecting China's natural topography. The landscape mounds resemble a shoal of fish forming vistas to Olympia 66 with pocket parks, restaurants and a significant space for activities or festive celebration. The ‘fish' flow down from Zhongshan Lu across the park and through the building uniting the different sites and defining both exciting and usable spaces.

The offset curving arcs of internal circulation resemble the body of the dancing carp. The body is expressed as a series of simple shells with the tail flowing over the curving central spine. The shells on the roof are layered to create clear story glazing, allowing direct light and reflected light into the two atrium spaces. The largely solid insulated roof prevents heat loss in winter and solar gain in summer, creating a simple environmental solution that is responsive to the northern Chinese climate. The additional energy efficient building services plus the integration of photovoltaic panels will deliver a LEED gold rating for the development.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Fire at subway construction site in NE China, no casualties reported*

DALIAN, Jan. 19 (Xinhua) -- Flames engulfed a prefabricated house at a subway construction site Thursday afternoon in Dalian, a port city in northeast China's Liaoning province, according to local authorities.

A preliminary investigation showed that a jar of liquefied petroleum gas exploded around 2 p.m., igniting the house, a spokesman with the city's fire department said.

Witnesses said the flames reached a height of at least 10 meters, destroying two-thirds of the house before firefighters could arrive at the scene.

The fire was put out by 5 p.m. with no initial reports of casualties.

The two-story house served as a dormitory for construction workers at a subway construction site on Xi'an Road in downtown Dalian.

The construction site is part of one of five subway lines set to open by the end of this year.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From www.archdaily.com

*New Dalian Municipal Library*

For more information, please click on link below:

http://www.archdaily.com/206711/dalian-library-10-design/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

China's first anchored suspension cross-sea bridge starts its offshore construction phase in Dalian, Liaoning province on Feb 8, 2012. The 5.3-kilometer long bridge is expected to be open to traffic at the end of 2013. [Photo / Xinhua]


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Four interlocking rings offer dynamic vision for multi-use Aquatic Center*





































http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19308


----------



## ganghui (Dec 5, 2011)

^^It looks a bit like the Danish pavillion at the Shanghai 2010 Expo.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dalian International Conference Center by Austrian Architects Coop Himmelb(l)au *

From www.archdaily.com






































More Recent Photos from Flickr


Dalian Convention Center (12 of 12).jpg by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Dalian Convention Center (11 of 12).jpg by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Dalian Convention Center (1 of 12).jpg by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Rendering posted on Xinhua's website :










_No. 8 Dalian Green Space Center, China 1699.48 feet (about 517 meters) (Photo source: forum.home.news.cn)_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A high-rise building under construction catches fire in the high-tech zone of Dalian City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Aug. 23, 2012. A fire broke out at the high-rise building in Dalian on Thursday afternoon, with casualties not clear yet and the cause of the fire under investigation. (Xinhua)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*NE China to set up two drone bases for marine surveillance*

SHENYANG, Oct. 20 (Xinhua) -- *Two drone bases will be established in northeast China's Liaoning Province for real time surveillance on coastal waters, local authorities said Saturday.*

One of the bases will be built on a land reclamation lot in the coastal city of Yingkou to cover the Bohai Sea area. *The other will be constructed in Dalian city to cover parts of the Yellow Sea within the province's jurisdiction, according to the oceanic and fishing department of the provincial government.*

The drones will feature high-definition remote-sensing in marine surveillance, especially in quick response to emergency situations. They can also be used to identify illegal land reclamation activities and sand dredging, and monitor marine environments along the coast and on islets.

A previous report said China was planning to build 11 drone bases for marine surveillance along the country's coastline by 2015 and at least one drone would be stationed at each base.

According to the State Oceanic Administration, the use of pilotless aircraft in remote-sensing marine surveillance is relatively flexible, low-cost and efficient compared with the performance of satellite remote sensing, aerial remote sensing and field monitoring.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12.11.2012 18:01
*En Route to the Bohai Tunnel*
An idea to cut down on transport time along the Liaodong Peninsula in northeastern China is becoming a plan to build the world's longest undersea tunnel
By staff reporter Xu Chao
http://english.caixin.com/2012-12-11/100471310_1.html

(Beijing) -- While a long coastal drive can be counted as a leisurely pursuit for some, the 1,800 kilometers of roads around the bend of the Bohai Sea remains a hard slog for those in the business of land transport.

From the city of Penglai, Shandong Province, to Lushun, Liaoning Province, the shortest distance between the two cities is a mere 106 kilometers. But not taking the long way around won't be an option until an undersea tunnel is in place.

Inspired by the Eurotunnel linking Britain and France, Liu Xinhua, then a Yantai municipal government employee and currently vice president of Ludong University in Shandong, thought about how the Liaodong Peninsula could be connected to Shandong. In 1992, Liu and several other colleagues drafted a proposal to construct an undersea tunnel that would link Penglai and Lushun.

Were Liu's vision to become reality, the trip between the two places would be reduced from one day to one hour.

The project would be the largest infrastructure undertaking in China since the completion of the Three Gorges Dam, but many questions remain over whether such plans are feasible given costs and geological hazards.

Twenty years after Liu's initiative and long lasting debates, the construction of the Bohai Tunnel has been put back on the government agenda.

Wang Mengshu, head of the Bohai Strait Tunnel Strategic Planning and Research Team and an academic at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said his team would submit a report to the State Council in 2013.

Pulling in to a Proposal

Transporting a cargo truck by ferry from Dalian to Yantai currently requires an overnight process. "Drive the truck to the ship, ferry over on the boat – drive over at night and arrive the next morning," said a worker at a freight company. The trip costs more than 5,000 yuan. Going over land following the coastline around the Bohai Sea reduces the cost but increases travel time.

Liu and his colleagues have lobbied for the Bohai Tunnel over the past two decades. A report they conducted argued that an underwater tunnel could reduce the driving distance from the northeast provinces to Shandong and the Yangtze River Delta by 1,000 to 400 kilometers. Connecting northeastern provinces down to the Yangtze River Delta and Pearl River Delta would provide a valuable economic and logistical link between China's comparatively less robust north, said the report.

In November 2006, the Yantai-Dalian railway ferry officially opened. This was China's first long distance railway ferry project, stretching over 100 kilometers. Many in the industry say that the train ferry represented an important link to the Bohai Tunnel infrastructure.

Since 2009, the National People's Congress representatives and Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference members from Liaoning and Shandong have submitted proposals for a Bohai Tunnel at the annual legislative meetings in Beijing.

In 2011, the State Council approved a Shandong Peninsula development plan. Under this plan, the Bohai Tunnel was first put on the government agenda.

Wang and other five scientists from the Chinese Academy of Engineering formed the Bohai Strait Tunnel Strategic Planning and Research Team this year to study the engineering feasibility of the project.

"The location for entrance and exit has been decided," said Wang, adding he is confident that the State Council will approve the undersea tunnel project.

Tunnel in the Sea

Policymakers have had to get past several construction proposals for the Bohai Tunnel. The debate began over whether the tunnel would be span the full length of the distance between the peninsulas, or comprise of a shorter tunnel connected to a bridge. 

The shortened tunnel plan was put forward by Song Kezhi, the associate dean of the Ludong University School of Civil Engineering, in a 2011 paper which proposed the use of bridges between islands in the south and a tunnel for the northern leg of the journey.

In his paper, Song said construction costs would be lower if the plan were to include two types of structures: an undersea tunnel in deep water and bridges in shallow water.

But Wang said that in 2012, the full-length tunnel plan has garnered more support than the combination of a bridge and tunnel, and is expected to be adopted.

Behind the scuttling of Song's plan was resistance from local residents over building bridges on their islands. Song said people living on the islands in Changdao County worry that the building projects will damage the environment. Meanwhile, the small number of island inhabitants also reduced the efficiency of building bridges.

Wang explained that the full-length tunnel option would involve building a tunnel more than 100 meters under the sea between Lushun and Yantai. Railway tracks will be laid in the tunnel and vehicles can be transported by train through the tunnel.

If the full-length tunnel option is chosen, the future Bohai Tunnel will be twice as long as the Eurotunnel, making it the world's longest undersea tunnel.

A Possible Detour

Engineers working on the Bohai Tunnel say that in terms of difficulty and cost, the project may be second only to the Three Gorges Dam.

Several experts said that preliminary engineering investment in the full-length tunnel option could require up to 200 billion yuan. Wang said that with State Council approval, the building of the tunnel, from geological surveys to construction completion, should take six to 10 years.

For the Eurotunnel, geologists conducted extensive work prior to tunnel construction, with geological drilling work taking place between 1958 and 1987. There were 94 major drill holes.

Building undersea tunnels typically requires lengthy exploration work. Tunnels must run through soil and rock layers with varying levels of hardness. Geologists must first identify rock formations suitable for drilling tunnels, and this is much more difficult in deep water. At the same time, higher requirements for water permeability also add challenges for underwater rock layers compared to land tunnels.

Finding an ideal rock layer is the first step. Two earthquake fault zones – the Tanlu fault zone and the Zhangjiakou Penglai fault zone – pose another challenge.

Historically, calm has never persisted for long in the Bohai. In 1969, a 7.4 magnitude earthquake occurred in the Bohai Sea. In 1975, a 7.3 magnitude earthquake hit Haicheng in southern Liaoning Province, northeast of the Bohai.

Li Sangzhong, a professor of maritime geology at the Ocean University of China, said that the solution to minimizing the impact of earthquakes is to heighten the level of seismic fortification to "withstand at least a magnitude eight earthquake." But construction costs will rise correspondingly.

But Song said, "It's hard to say whether the earthquake fault zones will be a disruptive factor. We can't form a conclusion now."

Wang said that if a project is registered with the State Council, geological exploration during the early study stage will ultimately determine the project's feasibility.

On October 17, a CPPCC research team held a meeting on the Bohai Tunnel project with officials from the National Development and Reform Commission, Ministry of Environmental Protection and Ministry of Railways.

A participant from the research team who asked not to be named said that the ministries were inclined toward the full-length tunnel option as it would have the smallest environmental impact, adding that the project will require massive funding.

He was not optimistic on the construction of the Bohai Tunnel. "We'll have to wait at least a decade or two," he said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*NE China's first nuclear power plant starts operation*









_Photo taken on July 12, 2012 shows the Hongyanhe nuclear power station near Wafangdian, northeast China's Liaoning Province. The Hongyanhe nuclear power station, the first nuclear power plant and largest energy project in northeast China, started operation on Sunday afternoon._

DALIAN, Feb. 17 (Xinhua) -- The Hongyanhe nuclear power station, the first nuclear power plant and largest energy project in northeast China, started operation on Sunday afternoon.

The plant's first unit went into operation at 3:09 p.m., said Yang Xiaofeng, general manager of Liaoning Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Co., Ltd.

Construction on the first phase of the project, which features four power generation units to be built at a cost of 50 billion yuan (7.96 billion U.S. dollars), began in 2007 and is expected to be completed by the end of 2015, said Yang.

The four units will generate 30 billion kilowatt-hours (kwh) of electricity annually by then, accounting for 16 percent of the total electricity consumption in 2012 in Liaoning Province, Yang said.

Construction on the second phase of the project, which features two power generation units to be built with an investment of 25 billion yuan, started in May 2010 and is expected to be completed by the end of 2016, he said.

The power plant will generate 45 billion kwh of electricity after it is fully completed in 2016, he said.

The plant's construction is highly localized, with more than 80 percent of the parts and components it features being produced locally, Yang said.

It is also the first Chinese nuclear power plant to use seawater desalination technology to provide cooling water, he said.

The plant is located near the county-level city of Wafangdian, which is 110 km away from Dalian Port.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dalian North Station


62bd3fcbjw1e3xkus469hj210f625qv6b by ANR2008, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dalian International Conference Center Updates*

By Austrian Architects *Coop Himmelb(l)au*


from archdaily.com


> Architects: Coop Himmelb(l)au
> Location: Dalian, China
> Design Principal: Wolf D. Prix
> Project Partner: Paul Kath (until 2010), Wolfgang Reicht
> ...






























































































































































​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*More grand designs for China*
20 July 2013
The Australian Financial Review

Shanghai China's love affair with grand engineering projects is showing no sign of ending, even as the economy slows and President Xi Jinping rails against flashy monuments and lavish public buildings.

The push to proceed with large infrastructure projects appears to be part of a broader strategy to support growth in the world's second biggest economy, which is struggling amid weak exports and poor consumer sentiment.

In recent weeks, China has unveiled two projects it claims will be the world's largest.

*The most grand is a 123-kilometre undersea tunnel across the Bohai Bay in northern China.

The project, which has an estimated cost of 260 billion yuan ($43 billion), is to be submitted to China's cabinet for approval shortly and is expected to take six years to complete. The tunnel will link the port cities of Dalian and Yantai via a high-speed train and cut travel times by more than seven hours.

It should also ensure another entry for China in the Guinness Book of Records. Local media reports say the Bohai tunnel will surpass Japan's Seikan Tunnel and the Channel Tunnel that connects Britain and France.*

Ambitious hydro-electric dam

China is set to break another world record when it completes an ambitious hydro-electric dam in Sichuan Province during the next decade. It will have the world's tallest dam wall, at 314 metres, surpassing the Nurek dam in Tajikistan in central Asia, and is estimated to cost about $4 billion.

These two projects appear to be part of the government's broader strategy to support growth via increased infrastructure spending.

Growth in the economy slowed to 7.5 per cent in the second quarter, but the contribution of fixed asset investment was the highest in two years.

The increase in infrastructure spending comes despite a pledge by the central government to rebalance the economy to be more reliant on consumer spending.

But this push to change the drivers of growth is being hampered by Mr Xi's austerity drive, as he tries to rehabilitate the Communist Party's well-founded reputation for waste and extravagance.

Last week the organising committee for China's 12th National Games made much of a decision to cut the event's budget by 78 per cent to $140 million. There will be no welcome banquets for overseas guests, the opening ceremony will be delivered in a "frugal manner" and "only" 10 new venues will be constructed.Statues frowned upon

Statues and grand public buildings are increasingly frowned upon. Before taking over the presidency, Mr Xi said "image projects" should be halted.

"These luxurious and superficial 'image projects' waste people's money and manpower," he wrote in Study Times, a magazine affiliated with the Central Party School Publishing House.

"The officials' obsession with image projects seriously hurts the credibility of the [Communist] Party and government and affects their work. There is an urgent need for this to be rectified."

This commandment from Beijing looks to have been behind the tearing down of a 24-metre high sculpture, which covered an area of 800 square metres, in Henan Province last month.

The demolition was despite a local charity having already spent nearly $22 million erecting the giant monument. The directive from Mr Xi also means China is unlikely to build any more public buildings such as the CCTV tower in Beijing or the nearby National Centre for Performing Arts, known as The Egg.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*A Chinese City's Parisian Love Affair *
In the port city of Dalian, luxury-home buyers are demanding apartments in buildings with romantic, 19th-century exteriors; ornate facades with balconies, 'hot kitchens' inside
14 March 2014
The Wall Street Journal

In Dalian, a northern Chinese port city on the Yellow Sea, the hottest architectural trend is straight out of 19th-century Paris.

Dalian is going through a period romance with Western architecture, driving a Beaux-Arts boom in new residential buildings. Over the past few months, several American architecture firms known for their neoclassical designs have started construction on a variety of projects: from luxury apartments in mixed-use developments to expansive single-family villas. Their wealthy Chinese clients want homes in authentic-looking Beaux-Arts style: 19th-century and early 20th-century Paris-influenced design that features ornate details on large facades. They also are demanding interior designs that are sensitive to their own traditions.










Dalian, a city with a population of about 5.9 million, has a culturally blended past. Originally under the Qing dynasty, China's last imperial rule, Dalian fell under British, Russian and Japanese rule at different times over the late 19th and early 20th centuries, resulting in a city comprised of a variety of buildings. Western classical architecture denotes sophistication for some Chinese home buyers, developers say.

Local developers have sought out American architects as a way to guarantee authenticity. "There's a lot of neoclassical in China, but it's done by architects who just take an image and design from that," says James Sun, vice president of Dalian Yifang Group, which is developing a villa community in Wolong Bay near Dalian. "It would be like asking an American or European to design a Chinese temple."

Robert A.M. Stern Architects of New York, known for luxury buildings such as Manhattan's 15 Central Park West, is designing Dalian AVIC International Square, a mixed-use development in neoclassical style. It will cover four city blocks with a total of 1,600 homes. The first phase, set to be completed this year, will include apartments with one, two and three bedrooms, from as small as 323 square feet to 1,830 square feet. Prices will range from 700,000 yuan, or $114,000, to 4 million yuan, or $652,000.

Peter Pennoyer, a New York City-based architect, is creating duplexes and townhouses for the Xiao Yao (pronounced She-ow yow) Bay residential community of 900 homes. The complex, which also will offer a clubhouse and other amenities, is about 30 minutes outside of Dalian. The first phase -- 60 homes -- will begin selling in May, with prices starting at about $782,000. Made of concrete with limestone and brick veneers, the three-level, 3,000-square-foot homes will include a garage, an entertainment room, maid's quarters, living rooms, two kitchens and three bedrooms.

On a smaller scale, San Francisco-based architect Andrew Skurman is designing two, 15,000-square-foot homes, one in the Georgian style and one French Classical, each with stone cladding, five to six bedrooms and bathrooms, a wine cellar, an exercise room and an indoor pool. The homes, which haven't been priced and will be sold upon completion, will be located in the St. America development of about a dozen custom homes that overlook Dalian's rocky coastline.

On the southwest edge of the city, Aric Lasher of HBRA Architects in Chicago, is designing a community called French 1710. The first phase will have 37 connected townhouses and four single-family homes, ranging from 4,800 square feet to 6,900 square feet. Two future phases are planned, for a total of 265 homes.

To make the designs more historically accurate, Mr. Lasher drew inspiration from historic 17th- and 18th-century French buildings, giving the homes for French 1710 carved stone details such as niches, balconies, and keystones, along with slate roofs. The first phase is set to be completed in 2015. Each will have an estimated sales price of $653,000 to $1.3 million.

Mr. Lasher says some early design sketches he saw from the client were "extremely unregulated and unintentionally eclectic" -- a problem that had to be addressed, as they lacked the proper composition and proportion for authentic style.

The luxury market in Dalian has been heating up, with growth of the local economy and urbanization driving demand. It now makes up about 30% of the residential market. On average, Dalian's residential home prices climbed 8% in 2013 to $176 per square foot, according to DTZ, an international property consultancy. That figure is nearly double what it was in 2009.

Also driving demand for high-end properties is the fact that about 30,400 of China's millionaires live in Liaoning province, in which Dalian is a major city, according to the Hurun Research Institute, which tracks China's wealthy individuals.

For luxury buyers, low-rise dwellings remind them of traditional neighborhoods where the modern middle class no longer wants to live. Beaux-Arts architecture is a good fit for larger buildings.

The local appetite for Beaux-Arts architecture "may be even exaggerated because they were starved of it" in the Cultural Revolution and to the end of the 20th century, says Paul Whalen, one of the architects of Robert A.M. Stern's project.

The lack of land in Dalian, as in most of China, is also an issue. Even pricey homes are often in high-density areas, proving challenging for design.

Cultural differences add to the challenges. Many Chinese prefer living rooms and master bedrooms to face south because they are considered the most important rooms and should get the best sun during the winter. Bedroom windows have to be strategically placed, as Chinese buyers who adhere to the feng shui sense of balance don't like beds to either face or be placed against windows. Also, the end of each hallway must have a focal point for, say, a piece of artwork or a fountain.

All of the architects had to design two kitchens for each home: a Western kitchen with sleek countertops and stovetops for light cooking and entertaining, and a "hot" or Chinese kitchen, for deep-frying and butchering meat.

In most of the projects, local architects take over once the initial designs are completed because structural and mechanical building standards vary. Some plans can be misread or details can be literally lost in translation. "We work through an interpreter," Mr. Skurman of San Francisco says, "so I never have had a real conversation with the principal of the development company."

Still, the Dalian projects are an architect's dream: Budgets are malleable and developers want the best in materials. The local developers also are open to suggestions and see their projects as an investment in bringing the country into the 21st century. Their goals, Mr. Pennoyer says, go beyond "simply building and turning a profit."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Fire at Dalian block of flats raises concerns about building safety compliance*
22 April 2014
South China Morning Post










A fire that broke out at a 34-storey block of flats in Dalian yesterday prompted renewed concerns over fire safety in high-rise buildings on the mainland.

State media reported that external insulating material caught fire, with the flames quickly spreading to the interior of the building. No deaths or injuries were reported. 

"The smoke was so thick and black. It quickly covered the top of the building," said a sales assistant at an optometrist's shop located 300 metres away.

The Jiete Apartments building is a local landmark at Xinghai Square, one of the largest city squares in the country. The building was completed in November 2011 and comprises mostly studio-sized apartments.

The flats are priced at more than 15,000 yuan (HK$19,000) per square metre, about 1.5 times the average price in the city, according to local property agents. But even in premium priced properties, developers commonly use cheaper materials, experts say.

"Fire-retardant materials cost 50 per cent more than common materials that can easily catch fire," said the owner of a shop selling fire extinguishers, who did not want to be named. The rules and penalties for this type of construction fraud are weak Fire extinguisher salesman, Dalian

He explained that the true quality of many construction materials was difficult to gauge by eye. When construction quality inspections are compromised, developers can easily replace expensive fire-retardant materials with cheaper but flammable materials.

"Unfortunately, the rules and penalties for this type of construction fraud are too weak. It provides chances to opportunists," he said. "We continue to see fire accidents."

On November 15, 2010, a 30-storey apartment block in Shanghai undergoing renovation caught fire, killing 50 residents - mostly retired teachers - and injuring 70 others. The fire started after welders, in violation of safety regulations, worked near flammable materials such as nylon netting, wire and polyurethane foam. They were estimated to have caused more than 500 million yuan in damage.

Another costly high-rise fire occurred at the newly built, 34-storey China Central Television headquarters in February, 2009.

Xinhua reported that a fireworks company ignited powerful illegal fireworks which set the building on fire.

The blaze killed one firefighter and injured seven others. The damage from that fire was about 160 million yuan.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Li calls Bohai passage a 'must-have' for region*
China Daily _Excerpt_
2015-03-07 

Premier says cross-strait project would break Shandong-Liaoning transportation bottlenecks

Premier Li Keqiang firmly supports the idea to build a cross-Bohai Strait passage, equivalent to nearly two times the length of the UK's Channel Tunnel, a move to promote regional logistics and encourage investment.

Li, who is a deputy to the Shandong delegation of the National People's Congress, joined the panel discussion on Friday. He called the project - which would link Lushun, Liaoning province, on the Liaodong Peninsula in the north, with Penglai, on the Shandong Peninsula to the south - "a must-have move" to break transportation bottlenecks in the region.

If completed, the cross-strait passage would extend from China's traditional heavy industry hub in the northeast across Bohai Bay, the innermost gulf of the Yellow Sea, and reach East China's Shandong province. It would cut the current travel time between these provinces from more than six hours to about 40 minutes. The passage is designed to be 83 kilometers.

The Bohai Rim is one of China's most important economic areas, with more than 150 cities and a population of 300 million.

Wang Mengshu, a tunnel and railway expert at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said the passage, together with existing rail lines, would make up an East China transport artery connecting 11 provincial areas of 5,700 kilometers and would have "great economic and strategic significance".

Among three cross-strait projects being researched - the cross-Bohai Strait passage project, a cross-Taiwan Straits project and a cross-Qiongzhou Strait project - the cross-Bohai Strait passage project would be the largest, with a planned investment of 300 billion yuan ($48 billion), Wang said.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=75411
do these tower actually exist? When I search for them Baidu keeps showing me a place where they are supposed to stand, but do not stand.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Dalian car enthusiast brings auto museum, racetrack to hometown*
20 October 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_

Wang Qunjie can hardly count the number of times he has visited the United Kingdom.

During his most recent trip in September, he drove more than 2,600 kilometers over eight days, visited seven cities and met with dozens of entrepreneurs and government officials to promote international cooperation with Dalian, his hometown in Northeast China's Liaoning province.

Currently, Wang is in charge of at least two development projects - an international racetrack project in coordination with the UK-based Jaguar Enthusiasts Club, the world's largest Jaguar automobile association, and an international automotive museum in cooperation with the English city of Coventry.

Both are expected to begin construction early next year in the Dalian Huangyuankou Economic Zone, which is about 120 km to the northeast of downtown Dalian.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Xinhua _Excerpt_
*Coastal express railway opens in NE China*
2015-12-17

SHENYANG - The first coastal express railway in northeast China was officially put into use on Thursday, injecting new vigor to the old industrial belt.

The 290.7 km Danda Railway links the coastal cities of Dandong and Dalian in Liaoning Province. Trains can run at speeds of 200 km per hour, according to Shenyang Railway Bureau.

Construction of the railway for both passenger and cargo transportation began in 2010. Initially, 24 passenger trains and 34 freight trains will run on the line each day.

The railway, the first between the two important port cities, will boost the local economy, said a railway official.


----------



## komi1990 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Massive Air Purifier Installed Outside World Economic Forum Venue*










Source: http://www.lawsonjamesblog.com.ng/2017/06/massive-air-purifier-installed-outside.html

The world's largest air purifier has been installed in a square outside the venue of this week’s World Economic Forum, or Summer Davos, in northeast China’s Dalian city.

Invented by Dutch designer Daan Roosegaarde, the seven-meter-tall Smog Free Tower is designed to suck in 75 percent of pollutants and clean 30,000 cubic meters of air per hour.
Read more: http://www.lawsonjamesblog.com.ng/2017/06/massive-air-purifier-installed-outside.html



















View Source: http://www.lawsonjamesblog.com.ng/2017/06/massive-air-purifier-installed-outside.html


----------



## LDN N7 (Jul 11, 2014)

Somehow I think about 10,000 of these would be needed to sort Chinas air out.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Much, much more I think. 10.000 would mean just a few of these per city. If that would make the air clean I think the Chinese government would have installed 10.000 already.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China steps up bid for port integration, reorganization *
5 September 2019
China Daily _Excerpt_ 

Just five minutes away by cargo train from one of Dalian Port's container terminals in Northeast China's Liaoning province, crane operators are busy unloading containers shipped from Japan and South Korea, and transferring them to a freight train that will depart for Moscow in two days.

"Sea routes combined with railway transportation will further cut costs and transportation times. These fully loaded containers leaving Dalian Port will arrive in Moscow in just one-third of the time that traditional waterways take," said Xia Ting, manager at the business development department of Dalian Port, a subsidiary of the newly founded Liaoning Port Group.

With trade links to more than 300 ports in over 160 countries and regions, Liaoning Port Group and its partner Russian Railways are currently investing and building a logistics center outside Moscow, which is expected to be operational by the end of 2020.

With the business starting in January, the establishment of Liaoning Port Group is a typical example of the country's intensified efforts to integrate the nation's ports and diversify their business development model to enhance their earning ability via measures such as sea-rail transport, intelligent port development and further expanding connectivity with markets related to the Belt and Road Initiative.

As shipping is a lifeline of global trade and ports play a key role in regional development, the government is expected to release the guideline for building world-class ports across the country to support China's foreign trade and service businesses this year, according to a report by Beijing-based Economic Information Daily.

Among them, the integration of regional ports has become one of the notable trends, as the recent pace of port reorganization and integration in Tianjin municipality, and Shandong and Jiangxi provinces has either implemented or accelerated, indicating more port conglomerates may emerge sooner or later.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/articles/165/98/252/1567657376036.html


----------

